# Are you a yarn hoarder



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay all you yarn lovers. Let's see how much of a yarn hoarder you are.

Here's a simple quiz to find out.

Are You A Yarn Hoarder?
How does your love of yarn compare to others? Are you REALLY a yarn hoarder? Take our simple quiz to find out!

Pick an answer and tally up your points. When you're done, scroll down to find out the results.


What's the most you've ever spent on a single skein of yarn?
- $5 to $7 (1 point)
- Around $20 (2 points)
- $50 or more (3 points)

How many skeins of yarn would you say you currently have in your stash?
- Just a few / less than 5 (1 point)
- Around 20 or so (2 points)
- I can't even begin to count them all (3 points)

Have you ever lied about buying yarn, or hid your most recent purchase from your significant other?
- Nope, there's no need (1 point)
- Not yet, but I have thought about it! (2 points)
- Yes, definitely (3 points)

When there's a yarn sale, your normally....
- Don't even know about it (1 point)
- Check it out if you remember (2 points)
- Mark it on your calendar... and maybe take the day off work (3 points)

Give yourself 1 point if you have yarn in the following places (1 point each):
- At home, in the designated yarn storage boxes/bags/shelves
- At work / at your desk
- In the kitchen and/or dining room
- In your car
- Next to your bed
- In the living room
- In the bathroom
- In the basement

ANSWERS:


15-20 Points: Professional Yarn Hoader 
You may need an intervention soon! It's next-to-impossible to pass up a yarn sale, and you crochet literally every chance you get - maybe even while you eat.


10-14 Points: Amateur Yarn Hoarder
You're definitely a yarn hoarder in the making. Yarn sales are tempting, and your yarn stash might be SLIGHTLY out of control. You're on the road to becoming a Professional Yarn Hoader, but you're not quite there yet.

5-9 Points: Expert Stashbuster
Kudos! You've got your love of yarn under control and you're great at using up your leftover yarn scraps before buying more. But remember, it's okay to go a little yarn crazy sometimes 



I got 10, so I'm an amateur yarn hoarder. (thanks to my mom for giving me a whole bunch of it a few years back!!)

Angie (addictedtoknitting)


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Amateur! =) Whew what a relief ! =)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a Amateur Yarn Hoarder, I don't want to become Professional :-D


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm a borderline 14! LOL


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Scored a 12...Amateur Yarn Hoarder...but, only 3 more points and I will be a Professional Yarn Hoarder...but if you looked in my yarn closet, you would think that I am a professional now!!!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I am an amateur. Only because we do not have a basement and they did not ask about the shop or storage. lol

Enjoy your fiber arts,
GrandmaNona


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

17 - Professional & proud of it!


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Amateur.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Got 12. Mostly because I don't have to hide yarn purchases from my hubby, he's an enabler & doesn't mind at all when I buy yarn. And, my basement gets wet, so there is NO WAY I would put my precious yarn down there. I did just give a large bag of "undesirable" yarn (to me) to the hospital auxiliary, so I have reduced my stash. I am trying to "puppy proof" my house because son & family are coming for a visit & bringing their 4 month golden doodle (new grandpup) along. I still have a couple of bags of yarn & spinning fiber to put away & I have no idea where to put it.


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

Too cute! I'm only an Amateur Hoarder!


----------



## shinermom (Sep 13, 2013)

11 - Amateur, Whew! My hubby is also an enabler...he's even agreed to go to Stitches Texas with me as long as he can see a Rangers game while we're in town. However, I have purchased $50 yarn at a discount for $30. It was exquisite!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

13 here. still an amateur...


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the quiz, that was fun. I'm only an amateur. Don't worry, I'll improve.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

BARBIE-s said:


> Amateur! =) Whew what a relief ! =)


HELLO SISTER, :-D


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm an expert stashbuster, I'll get better. LOL


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

19 Professional Yarn Hoarder!!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Amateur according to this but I am really not a yarn hoarder! I'm not! I'm NOT! I don't NEED help! Oh, look! Michael's is having a big sale!!!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I am finally a professional! I don't know if that is something to be proud of or not.


----------



## MissMeeKaren (May 27, 2015)

No comment! I REFUSE to incriminate myself! :XD:


----------



## annie78 (Jul 17, 2011)

Expert stashbuster here, only because we just moved and downsized drastic. Used up all my yarn before moving. Now have to "re-stash" my stash!!!


----------



## bunny mom (Apr 25, 2012)

expert and proud of it.
by the who is the person you ask when you need some yarn???? The one with the big stash...


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I really didn't need a quiz with points to know I'm a Super-Duper A#1 yarn hoarder. But thanks, it was interesting.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> Amateur! =) Whew what a relief ! =)


Haha, me too


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

I only buy yarn from charity/thrift shops - very cheaply - (or car boot sales) - or get it given. Basically I use the leftover balls from the larger projects other people have knitted. The reason for this is because I only knit small toys. I have plans to make a patchwork blanket at some stage, again this will be made from oddments.

I have never bought full price yarn from a wool shop ever.

I have knitting needles, knitting looms and crochet hooks - I'm happy to do all kinds of yarn-based projects.

But I DO collect yarn balls and have a sizeable stash.


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

What's the most you've ever spent on a single skein of yarn?
- Around $20 (2 points)

How many skeins of yarn would you say you currently have in your stash?
- I can't even begin to count them all (3 points)

Have you ever lied about buying yarn, or hid your most recent purchase from your significant other?
- Yes, definitely (3 points)

When there's a yarn sale, your normally....
- Don't even know about it (1 point)

Give yourself 1 point if you have yarn in the following places (1 point each):
- At home, in the designated yarn storage boxes/bags/shelves
- In our dining room
- In your car
- Next to your bed
- In the living room
- In the bathroom
- In the basement
7 points for this question!

7+3+1+3+3+2=19 points for me. I am a Professional Yarn Hoarder!! No news to me or anyone who knows me.


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

bunny mom said:


> expert and proud of it.
> by the who is the person you ask when you need some yarn???? The one with the big stash...


Somehow, despite supplying a few of my yarn buddies with all the yarn they can knit, my stash shows no signs of diminishing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I came up to 13. Could be a lot worse!


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

Yeah I got a 17I really didn't need to count the points to know I am a Professional Hoarder!! I sometimes wonder if I am more obsessed with collecting yarn than I am with actually knitting! Lol


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

I scored 6 points, but it did not include the Landing, near the Knitting/General Storage Room, I have a K.M. on the Landing, and Cones of yarn beside it. I would not store anything like Yarn in a Bathroom, not Hygienic! From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm an amateur? I dispute that...


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm an Amateur. Guess I need to work a bit harder.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

13 points. Amateur. But if you saw my stash, you would think otherwise! I probably have more than I will ever use, but I still cant resist buying more!


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the quiz . It was fun . I got only 7 points .


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a 12 so I'm an amateur, mainly I think because I keep my yarn very organized, in buckets, in one place.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Amateur so far


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I got 13. I am an amateur!


----------



## janytom (Sep 5, 2014)

The question about "Where do you have yarn?" is missing one answer - In storage units!


----------



## janytom (Sep 5, 2014)

The question about "Where do you have yarn?" is missing one answer - In storage units!


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm also a twelve, mainly, as you are,because I'm fairly well organised. Also, my husband definitely doesn't mind what I buy because it's my own money. He even had the garage converted to a work room for me to indulge my passion for yarn and knitting. What a wonderful man :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

borderline - 14


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I got 11, but I didn't have the choice of selecting utility room for storage, so I probably am professional at hoarding yarn.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Only 11. But now I'm trying to organise the darn stuff and my sins are finding me out..........


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I got 13, so I am an amateur hoarder!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

oops ... 14.

I even made an Excel spreadsheet to inventory my yarn - and gave up.

Anyone here knit during recovery from knee replacement? Or other craft - maybe counted cross stitch ...


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Only a 10!
I'll have to keep trying.


----------



## helen hager (Feb 16, 2015)

Guilty as charged, I'm a professional. Even have some in the garage!


----------



## Eddie B (Jun 10, 2015)

Got 10... Love yarn!


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I am a professional in two countries ha ha.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm an Amateur Yarn Hoarder. Just retired so maybe I can become a Professional before too long.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I am definitely a professional yarn hoarder because I own and operate a yarn shop lol. I also have twelve 80 Litre containers full of yarn plus one room full of bags and boxes of yarn in my house.


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

I scored 15, but am not surprised. I have so much, I could insulate my house.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm a professional on two continents :lol: :lol: :lol: but I don't lie to spouse....he's an enabler with a sweater festish!

Friends buy/give me yarn as well even though they have to fight their way through the stash to find me. I feel it's like one of those mountain-climbing customs; when you get to the top, you put another stone on top.



carmicv said:


> I am a professional in two countries ha ha.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

What a relief, only an amateur, with a 13. But I don't have anywhere in my bathrooms to store yarn. Nor do we have a basement. I don't know whether to be glad I'm not worse, or upset that I'm not worse....


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I got a 10...Yikes on the way to becoming a professional hoarder? Better not let my DH in on that one. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

I recently visited a new LYS, I commented that I use the same method of storage and display. However, I have more shelves than they do.
Guilty as charged, though my husband is as bad as I am with his music collection.
I wonder if we have a deep seated competition going on?


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Amateur hit 14 . Linda


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I scored 11 points I thought I was much worse than that ! Maybe I more should be looking at yarn now ! ! !


addictedtoknitting said:


> Okay all you yarn lovers. Let's see how much of a yarn hoarder you are.
> 
> Here's a simple quiz to find out.
> 
> ...


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

amateur..hoping to get yarn knit up before "the time comes"


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Amateur.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

My score puts me at the amateur level, BUT, with several exceptions: 

1) I'm retired, so no yarn at work.
2) My hubby doesn't mind how much yarn I have, and I'm honest to a fault, so no secrets or need to hide my yarn purchases. 
3) I'm an extremely organized person and a neat freak to boot, so my bag goes everywhere with me instead of leaving projects all over the place, and also, my storage room is very large and organized, so I make excellent use of space and just keep adding containers.

Fun quiz! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Amateur Hoarder, but my DH would disagree. LOL


----------



## Veggiequeen (Aug 11, 2012)

15 and proud of it!! Think there should be extra points awarded for every work in progress you have stashed around the house!


----------



## janytom (Sep 5, 2014)

Veggiequeen said:


> 15 and proud of it!! Think there should be extra points awarded for every work in progress you have stashed around the house!


I agree!!!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Cute - I'm an amateur too


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

I'mm a pro! I knew it and I'm proud of it. I do love my yarn.


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

I just consider myself as a collector. Hoarding isn't in my vocabulary!!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

11 here, so it looks like I'm an amateur.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm only three points away from becoming a professional.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thought I'd be a professional but had a 14 - close...


----------



## sls 449 (Feb 24, 2015)

Expert stash buster.


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

I like "collector" Im adding collecter of fine fibers.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

scored 14 I will admit should be higher but don't keep yarn in bathroom (humidity) or in the car unless it's a project I'm working on. I have dogs who would get into it in the car if I was not along. I also have bought the expensive yarn but on sale. I'm to cheap to buy at full price as that could cut into the amount of yarn I could buy.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

as with most things I am an amateur


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am a amateur hoarder. I think i am really a professional based on the size of my stash. If a craft room was added to the list my numbers would probably go off the chart.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Professional with aspirations of dropping to amateur rank


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Dear lord, I'm a professional.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Borderline here @14


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Thankfully I am still an amateur. But like some of the others, I have no basement, so I'm thankful for that limitation.


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

14 Amateur and I thought I was a professional lol


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

12 - Amateur, but only 3 to go!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> 12 - Amateur, but only 3 to go!


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

13- the apartment I share with my disabled mom has limited space.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry, double post. Does this mean I'm up to 24? LOL


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Says I am an amateur, but my stash alone should push me to the top and over!


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I am an amateur hoarder, just one point shy of a pro. Whenever I decide to go through the stash to organize it, I always get stuck oohing and ahhing and petting the yarn. It's definitely a distraction!


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Funny but only an amateur. Whew!


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

14...amateur...because I am not working so have no yarn in the desk at work...any more. Does that make me a retired pro??


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

I am a PRO..... and a happy one at that lol


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

9 Expert Stash buster. who would have thought.


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

quill-ws said:


> ... I would not store anything like Yarn in a Bathroom, not Hygienic! From, Susan, U.K.


It's not exactly stored there; each washroom has a (supremely boring) WIP on which I work while sitting there.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

no, I do not hoard. I have a neat collection of yarns, therefore I am a !collecter!LOL


----------



## janytom (Sep 5, 2014)

Dutchie1946 said:


> It's not exactly stored there; each washroom has a (supremely boring) WIP on which I work while sitting there.


Well that's a good idea. I just don't spend much time in the smallest room in the house.


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

carmicv said:


> I am a professional in two countries ha ha.


Oos! I forgot the stuff in our apartment in Latakia. I wonder if things will ever cool down enough for us to resume our shuttling back and forth for three-month stays once or twice a year?


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

pridie said:


> I am definitely a professional yarn hoarder because I own and operate a yarn shop lol. I also have twelve 80 Litre containers full of yarn plus one room full of bags and boxes of yarn in my house.


Yarn shop? Why isn't there a link to its website in your signature line? Lacking a website, why isn't its address and phone number there?


----------



## rusti (Mar 4, 2011)

Amateur But only because my Hubby doesn't care what I buy ...he knows he is probably going to get something nice out of it and I don't have an office or basement, I don't take my knitting into the bedroom (normally) my bathroom is too small.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

You probably do the same as me: put the project down, complete the business, wash and dry my hands, and depart with the WIP untouched by possibly contaminated hands It's probably far less of a hazard than handling money and knitting.



Dutchie1946 said:


> It's not exactly stored there; each washroom has a (supremely boring) WIP on which I work while sitting there.


----------



## rusti (Mar 4, 2011)

Pridie.....are you holding out on us here ....I agree with Dutchie where is your info?? Come on now give it up......


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

I am at 14 but that is because you did not list family room as one of your places.&#128512;
I don't mind being eligible for professional, it is cheaper than therapy, less damaging than alcohol&#128521;, and a lot more fun than anything else I know. I am always learning something new.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm not a hoarder, I just save yarn from all the kitties in the world who want to play with it. ;-) (I actually only scored 7 points, but I have a room full of yarn.)


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Just an amateur. Just donated 10 large bags of various yarns to my senior center. They thought it was Christmas.
Still have 10 tubs plus. Then found some great buys at our Savers thrift store today for 30% off. Last week at a flea market purchased 36 new skeins of Vanna's Choice for $10.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Fun quiz, I got 14, so amateur, working on Professional, lol


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

13


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I'm only an Amateur - 11 points! It would have been 10, but there are a couple of skeins in my basket of WsIP next to my recliner in the LR.

DH and I have ordered new bedroom furniture and as soon as I get my new dresser, I think I will have room in the bedroom for most if not all of my stash, which is currently taking up too much space in the basement storage closet. 

I have stopped making solemn vows to myself not to buy any more yarn, but now I only buy yarn if I already know what I will make with it. I'm waiting to hear from DIL about whether I should be starting a dorm afghan for the grandchild who is about to move to the dorm of her boarding school.


----------



## allisonrya (May 29, 2015)

Only scored a 10. Whew... lol I do have 20+ yo yarn somewhere at home though. lol


----------



## Knit2009 (Apr 13, 2012)

amateur so far


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm an expert I no longer hide my yarn from dh. I use to but that was 40 years ago. Now he's my enabler and we have so much fun together.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm an expert I no longer hide my yarn from dh. I use to but that was 40 years ago. Now he's my enabler and we have so much fun together.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm an expert I no longer hide my yarn from dh. I use to but that was 40 years ago. Now he's my enabler and we have so much fun together.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm an expert I no longer hide my yarn from dh. I use to but that was 40 years ago. Now he's my enabler and we have so much fun together.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm an expert I no longer hide my yarn from dh. I use to but that was 40 years ago. Now he's my enabler and we have so much fun together.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

barrovian said:


> I just consider myself as a collector. Hoarding isn't in my vocabulary!!


That sounds better than hoarder... Professional collector!!! scored 16


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I just cleaned out my stash in the basement. I was horrified, really, to find that I had enough to fill a box that is at least 8' x 4' by 4'. It's brim full to the top. Most of this yarn is 20-40 years old and isn't "modern', meaning that it's not machine washable. I am going to give it away; just working on finding who can really use it. This does not count the significant stash I have upstairs, but I do play to knit that down.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

You could felt it into baskets to store your other yarn


Julie's Mom said:


> I just cleaned out my stash in the basement. I was horrified, really, to find that I had enough to fill a box that is at least 8' x 4' by 4'. It's brim full to the top. Most of this yarn is 20-40 years old and isn't "modern', meaning that it's not machine washable. I am going to give it away; just working on finding who can really use it. This does not count the significant stash I have upstairs, but I do play to knit that down.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

As an amateur, I don't quite feel like I am qualified to suggest a couple of additional questions, but here they are anyway: 1) have you ever bought the same yarn twice without realizing it? 2) have you ever been surprised to find some yarn in your stash that you had completely forgotten about? My answer to these two questions is yes, and so I feel that I should actually be elevated to pro status.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Teatime4granny said:


> Amateur Hoarder, but my DH would disagree. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I got 11 and I seem to be a yarn magnet.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Scored 18, and not surprised. LOL. . I'm a machine knitter, designer, hand knitter, crocheter, cross stitch designer and sometimes tatter. So yarns, threads, etc., are part and parcel to my online presencence.

Marge


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Expert Stashbuster&#128521;


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

ouijian said:


> As an amateur, I don't quite feel like I am qualified to suggest a couple of additional questions, but here they are anyway: 1) have you ever bought the same yarn twice without realizing it? 2) have you ever been surprised to find some yarn in your stash that you had completely forgotten about? My answer to these two questions is yes, and so I feel that I should actually be elevated to pro status.


I vote that you be elevated to Pro status. Finding yarn you forgot you had is one if the few perks for organizing your yarn. Although I have found that when I see forgotten yarn I quit organizing and start looking for patterns to use with it


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh yes! I got 19 and am proud of it. I am always on the look out for more yarn. Just can't seem to have enough. No 3 step hoarding program for me.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

I scored 10, which makes me an Amateur. I have to admit, though, that I have yarn stashed in several places that are not on your list!!!! LOL


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

15 - Professional and proud to say so.


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

I am not going to do this because I do not even want to know. It might spoil my day!!!!!!!


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

amateur. I don't believe is having a huge stash. Just enough to be able to keep knitting.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

What is a 92? Moon Loomer


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

I am still an amature at 11 , but haave yarn stashed all over the house


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

I scored 7 guess I am not a true blue hoarder.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Browniemom said:


> I scored 7 guess I am not a true blue hoarder.


Just a little lite yellow but your spirit is showing! Ho ho, Moon Loomer


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

I got 12, so that make me an Amateur!


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

10 ....but working hard on becoming a stash buster!!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I only got 10 points also. But I have spent $32 on a single 100gm skein of yarn once. I recently got rid of some of the yarn I was given which I didn't really want to use... I'm still on my slow de cluttering run...


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

Amateur.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am a yarn hoarder although my score does not accurately tell to what degree. I also have a room that started out as a sewing room and is now a craft room with most of my yarn storage. I have also spent mote than $20 and less than $50 for a skein of yarn.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I am an amateur but only because some rooms where I do have some yarn stashed weren't mentioned. I have yarn stashed in the two spare bedrooms, laundry and even have some mohair in the freezer, so really I think I might be an expert stash buster and I don't care either way.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, this says I'm an amateur, but having filled two 49-gallon covered tubs, and still having at least three L.L. Bean X-Large Totes full, I guess I might be a Professional. By the way, I've got some yarn that sold for $5-$7 in 1983. Does that count for a higher price now if they're discontinued? (I love eBay!!!)


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Amateur, though I prefer "stash builder" to yarn hoarder.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I got 11 so I'm an amateur too.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I knew I could become a Professional at something, proud to be a Professional Yarn Hoarder.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I got 16 and am not ready for intervention yet, have been given some lovely soft pure wool by one of the women I work with, only about 30 100g balls which I haven't had a chance to bring home as yet. Need to take my trolley to work to carry it home in, however I have been very good over the last few weeks and haven't bought anything new from Bendigo for 4 weeks


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

14 - doing well enough without becoming a professional!


----------



## Gramames (Apr 25, 2015)

I only got 13 cause I don't have a car, basement or work.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

My Daughter once weighed, added and converted all of her yarn stash from yards to miles and had it all listed out on an excel spread sheet. Turns out the total mileage was about the distance to her closest good yarn store!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

13 points. Well on my way to being a prefessional.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

only manage a 7... that's only a stash buster..........So I guess I'll have to scatter more yarn about...And no one tell the old man I'm not an amateur yarn hoarder... he wouldn't believe you.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

PhoenixFire said:


> 13 here. still an amateur...


um..... i forgot about the yarn in my bedroom. i'm at 14.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> Amateur! =) Whew what a relief ! =)


 Ditto. (^j^)


----------



## Maryke (May 4, 2015)

I am an amateur but I could be professional quite easily. I am addicted to buying yarn and thinking what I can make with it. My friends laugh at me as I have it all stored in boxes. No help for me


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm a professional yarn hoarder! I keep saying I'm going on a yarn diet but then I see a sale and can't resist. I could start my own yarn store with my stash.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

My biggest problem is working at a thrift shop. Any time an interesting yarn comes in I can't resist buying it. I have so many 2,3,4 balls that aren't enough to make what I want that I'm going to have to donate them back.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> My biggest problem is working at a thrift shop. Any time an interesting yarn comes in I can't resist buying it. I have so many 2,3,4 balls that aren't enough to make what I want that I'm going to have to donate them back.


I don't know what would be more deadly: working in a thrift store, or a bookstore like I did for 10 years. Or worse yet for my budget, working in a yarn store. I did that for a couple years, and then became a semi-volunteer for several more. Now you know why I have a 100-gallon stash!!! The worst possible place I could ever end up budget-wise is a store in London I read about--yarn on one side and books on the other. I'd have to sleep in the break room!!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> My biggest problem is working at a thrift shop. Any time an interesting yarn comes in I can't resist buying it....


I work in an op shop too.... They give me all the stuff I'd be happy to work with and knit items for them to sell. They make more $$ from it that way. Sometimes I have returned yarn that I never got around to knitting up...


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm only a 10! (Hey, at least I get to be a "10" in some category, right?) :thumbup: I just moved and all my yarn fit into one cabinet in the closet of my new sewing/knitting room. I had more than I remembered, but not too much. I have just enough to "shop" my stash, but not so much that I'd feel totally guilty if I bought some special yarn that I didn't already have. :roll:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm Amateur, only because I don't have a basement, no husband, and I'm retired.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I only got 9, I'm and Expert Stashbuster, I guess that
is because I almost always have knitting in my hand.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ain't that the truth?... always knitting. Me too. I love it. Oddly enough... no one makes fun of me. LOL And, I teach knitting at Joann's. Cool job... but, it just when someone applies for a class, not full-time, alas.

I notice you're from Oregon. I only know Ashland.. because of Shakespearean Festivals and wild River Rafting on the Rogue.. Wippie!! That area of Oregon is gorgeous. I would love to take a trip to visit and explore your coastline. But, I may be getting to know Oregon better in the future... my grandson and getting married next year and, at the present time, they're planning to relocate to Oregon. :thumbup:


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Palenque1978 said:


> Ain't that the truth?... always knitting. Me too. I love it. Oddly enough... no one makes fun of me. LOL And, I teach knitting at Joann's. Cool job... but, it just when someone applies for a class, not full-time, alas.
> 
> I notice you're from Oregon. I only know Ashland.. because of Shakespearean Festivals and wild River Rafting on the Rogue.. Wippie!! That area of Oregon is gorgeous. I would love to take a trip to visit and explore your coastline. But, I may be getting to know Oregon better in the future... my grandson and getting married next year and, at the present time, they're planning to relocate to Oregon. :thumbup:


That means you'll have to come up for visits.
I am in Woodburn, just in between Salem and Portland.
It is very hot here right now, 101 today and hotter 
tomorrow, not temperaturs I like.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

ADW55 said:


> That means you'll have to come up for visits.
> I am in Woodburn, just in between Salem and Portland.
> It is very hot here right now, 101 today and hotter
> tomorrow, not temperaturs I like.


Yikes, that hotter than here... in South Pasadena... just a stone's throw from Downtown L.A. Yeah, now that's I'm older... high heat doesn't suit me very well... no more going to the beach in the summer...but, I do miss it because is was so much fun.

Woodburn, wow... I just checked it out... it's great both the old parts and the new... great old Victorian homes, etc. And, you all grow tulips!! 
Fields and fields of them.

Yes, when Jeremy and Annie more to Oregon, I'll get in touch with ya... we can go to lunch... eat, pick tulips and knit. LOL


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Palenque1978 said:


> Yikes, that hotter than here... in South Pasadena... just a stone's throw from Downtown L.A. Yeah, now that's I'm older... high heat doesn't suit me very well... no more going to the beach in the summer...but, I do miss it because is was so much fun.
> 
> Woodburn, wow... I just checked it out... it's great both the old parts and the new... great old Victorian homes, etc. And, you all grow tulips!!
> Fields and fields of them.
> ...


I think you will find our coast is a lot cooler than yours,
except the southern area around Brookings. Rarely so
they make it out of the 70's in the summer, people that
come from California, are looking for coats when they
get to our central and northern coast.

You will have to make a trip up for out anual Tulip Festival
at Mount Angel just 10 miles from me. We also have an
Outlet Mall that attracts lots of visitors.

See you when you get up this way. Have a safe and Happy
Summer. Congratulations to the soon to be newlyweds!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

ADW55 said:


> I think you will find our coast is a lot cooler than yours,
> except the southern area around Brookings. Rarely so
> they make it out of the 70's in the summer, people that
> come from California, are looking for coats when they
> ...


Made me laugh when you said Californians are looking for coats... we're such wimps ...we from Southern California. We just don't know what to do with coldness. Of course, if we choose to go the the mountains when covered with snow, for skiing and such... We go prepared. Down to long johns... lol.

Thanks for the review of your fair city... sounds charming. Thanks for the congratulations to Jeremy and Annie... she got her ring just about a month ago. His mom is giving an engagement party in July. They're getting married next Memorial Day... reservations for the wedding are already booked. It will be in a sweet part of So. Cal... named Temecula, known for it's "champagne" vineyards... Our Northern California folks have already made their hotel/bed and breakfast reservation... lol.

You have a nice summer, also. See you around in the Forum. I'm Thelma.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

15-20 Points: Professional Yarn Hoader
You may need an intervention soon! It's next-to-impossible to pass up a yarn sale, and you crochet literally every chance you get - maybe even while you eat.

I think the only "no" answer was if I had yarn in my bathroom - I wouldn't keep anything made of fabric / thread in a bathroom (except the towels we use at a certain week). Wet places are not good for thread / fabric.

Oh, and the question about hiding the yarn from the family, I don't do that either. We don't hid things from each other. And he had long ago given up on me on this matter... yarn, that is. Plus, there are no more places to hid anything anyway, there are yarns all over.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> 15-20 Points: Professional Yarn Hoader
> You may need an intervention soon! It's next-to-impossible to pass up a yarn sale, and you crochet literally every chance you get - maybe even while you eat.
> 
> I think the only "no" answer was if I had yarn in my bathroom - I wouldn't keep anything made of fabric / thread in a bathroom (except the towels we use at a certain week). Wet places are not good for thread / fabric.
> ...


I loved your post. You're so funny.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Pegster said:


> Too cute! I'm only an Amateur Hoarder!


So am I an Amateur, I got a ten. Have been holding off buying more , trying to close my eyes to the sales, really need to use some more of my stash which is pretty organized right now, just have one project I'm working on but itching to start something else
That was fun, thanks!😜


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nownow said:


> Amateur.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

OK !! Get the straight jacket--I'm an extreme yarn hoarder !


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Imarachne said:


> OK !! Get the straight jacket--I'm an extreme yarn hoarder !


Did you get 92, also? Moon Loomer PS Found a pile of projects "in progress" (?????) surveying.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Julie's Mom said:


> I just cleaned out my stash in the basement. I was horrified, really, to find that I had enough to fill a box that is at least 8' x 4' by 4'. It's brim full to the top. Most of this yarn is 20-40 years old and isn't "modern', meaning that it's not machine washable. I am going to give it away; just working on finding who can really use it. This does not count the significant stash I have upstairs, but I do play to knit that down.


I have some yarn from the 60's and it is machine washable. A lot of yours is natural fibers or rayon? Those could be interesting to use. Some of my best felting projects used older fiber yarn. Moon Loomer


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> I have some yarn from the 60's and it is machine washable. A lot of yours is natural fibers or rayon? Those could be interesting to use. Some of my best felting projects used older fiber yarn. Moon Loomer


You guys have yarns from the 60s... I dubb you both the winners of this contest. LOL


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> You guys have yarns from the 60s... I dubb you both the winners of this contest. LOL


I have some that is probably from around then, Mary Maxim Heirloom, Sayelle and Antron (Dupont trademark) It is so old that it is put up in 2 oz. skeins and when did we switch to grams? I got it from the thrift store, so have no idea when it was made. Beautiful blue color but stiff when knit up.I have enough for a sweater and a pattern I want to do but after doing a swatch, I'm not sure I'd like it.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> I have some that is probably from around then, Mary Maxim Heirloom, Sayelle and Antron (Dupont trademark) It is so old that it is put up in 2 oz. skeins and when did we switch to grams? I got it from the thrift store, so have no idea when it was made. Beautiful blue color but stiff when knit up.I have enough for a sweater and a pattern I want to do but after doing a swatch, I'm not sure I'd like it.


What was the year year that the USA attempted to convert to metric system.. 1975?


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

You know, I'll bet I do. Some of my Mom's yarns are in my stash, and I saw one the other day that I remember her buying at Scott's 5 & 10. I believe it was called "Phentex" and it had a Phoenix bird on the front of the label. It was an aqua and white flat yarn that almost looked like someone had unraveled a ribbon, and left just the long threads. Mom was going to knit a hat with it, but there wasn't enough in one skein, and we could never find it again. We unraveled Mom's unfinished hat and wound it into a cake, and I located it the other day. I do think she got that right after my brother was born in 1964. Anybody else remember that yarn?


----------



## helen hager (Feb 16, 2015)

Just went through my stash and found a pillow top that I had started to needlepoint when I was in college. I'm 87 so won't need to tell you how old that is-------am just now finishing it!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

helen hager said:


> Just went through my stash and found a pillow top that I had started to needlepoint when I was in college. I'm 87 so won't need to tell you how old that is-------am just now finishing it!


Better late than never. Good for you. I'm just 10 years behind you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> I have some that is probably from around then, Mary Maxim Heirloom, Sayelle and Antron (Dupont trademark) It is so old that it is put up in 2 oz. skeins and when did we switch to grams? I got it from the thrift store, so have no idea when it was made. Beautiful blue color but stiff when knit up.I have enough for a sweater and a pattern I want to do but after doing a swatch, I'm not sure I'd like it.


Some of the older yarns would knit up stiff or rough then after a couple of washes would become soft. Note: Red Heart yarns. I remember my sister saying "Hay Mom Grandma's scarf got soft and no scratching". Usually it got washed with a liquid fabric softener. Moon Loomer


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Amateur, definitely on the way to worse.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

peanutpatty said:


> My biggest problem is working at a thrift shop. Any time an interesting yarn comes in I can't resist buying it. I have so many 2,3,4 balls that aren't enough to make what I want that I'm going to have to donate them back.


How about a scrap blanket? That would use up stash and be very colorful in the process.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

I am a 13 and well on the way to expert. Disorganized to boot.  :-(


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

tnbobie said:


> I am a 13 and well on the way to expert. Disorganized to boot.  :-(


I congratulate you on starting to knit (and stash) early!!! You'll never regret learning this craft.


----------



## quilting82 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm a professional. Not only do I have yarn everywhere, I have quilting projects everywhere. And all of you are now laughing figuring correctly that walking around my house is a challenge.


----------



## helen hager (Feb 16, 2015)

To quilting 82----are you talking about my house, but I do try to keep the sofa and chairs empty so if somebody comes to visit they do have a place to sit down. I do have a large room to put all my toys in; but for some reason yarn and fabric just seems to migrate everywhere.


----------

